# تعلم صنع ماكينات cnc



## يحيى عبدالله سعد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اصدقائى فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب اود ان اشارككم هذا الموقع الممتاز حيث يمكنكم تعلم صنع ماكينات CNC خطوة بخطوة

http://buildyourcnc.com/latest.aspx


----------



## كريم الهواري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تشكرات افندم


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (29 مارس 2010)

موقع جميل ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

أفــــــــــــــادك الله 
هل يوجد Driver لكى نصنعة


----------



## mile222 (1 أبريل 2010)

شكراااا على هذا الموقع .......


----------



## eng1_romy (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## a1b2c3d4 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر خاص على هذه الإفاده


----------



## a1b2c3d4 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أريد كيفية وصل محرك(12v)مع الحاسب والتحكم به


----------

